# Just met a really nice poodle owner...



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

...who boasted about how his poodle's breeder did ALL the genetic tests and health guarantees.

His poodle, who was very sweet, had the most arched back I've ever seen on a poodle, and was merle. And cost nearly $5000.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Uggh that must have been hard to bite your tongue there. I don't suppose they also did ALL the orthopedic screens as well...

I may not have bitten my tongue and said "oh good! With the sheltie that's mixed into his pedigree it's important to test for all those extra genetic issues that wouldn't show up in a normal poodle panel."

I once had a local guy tell me that his puppy was a proper poodle because his feet turned out just like their neighbors poodle. Thankfully I think his dog mostly grew out of the horrendous turnout but seriously... yikes.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That seems about par for the course. Count me among the many who learned a heckuva lot more about poodles _after_ getting a poodle. Maybe one day he will develop an interest enough to google the breed standard.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

yikeessss


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sigh. At least it sounds like the dog is living its best life with an owner that adores it.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> I may not have bitten my tongue and said "oh good! With the sheltie that's mixed into his pedigree it's important to test for all those extra genetic issues that wouldn't show up in a normal poodle panel."


😂🤣😅


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

This thread kind of reminds me of how I feel when non-poodle people compliment Evelyn. I love him, and there certainly are aspects of him that are beautiful, but I bite my tongue and resist pointing out all his faults. It might be different if they were expressing interest in getting a poodle, but the average person does not want to hear about the arch in your dog's back or how inconsistent his coat is. Lol.

Also half of them think he's a doodle and are disappointed to learn he isn't! But that's a different thread.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I imagine that it's often left to vets to break the bad news.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hopefully the dog won the genetic lottery and is enjoying its diverse heritage free of hip dysplasia and other ills.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

We don’t know what we don’t know.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I even feel bad for the owner that they don't know the truth. I always get so bothered when I see a cavalier, poodle, or any other dog that has an abnormal color, size, or shape. I agree, I hope the dog lives the healthiest life possible.


----------

